# Plastisol Transfer Making Problem - Rough Edges



## zxc1251 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am trying to make one color plastisol transfers. (Noob  )

I use Transal Hot Peel Pater and victory Factory Plastisol Inks with 110 mesh screen.

My designs are simple one liner Texts... Like Life is Good, Princess, etc.

Problem I am having is that edges of text is not smooth...
It looks like after I finish my squeegee stroke screen pops up (because of off contact) and edges become rough. I tried thinning ink with reducer but the problem is the same.

When I print on test fabric print is coming out very nice and sharp, there is problem only when I print on plastisol transfer paper....

Need help soon as I am preparing transfers for Christmas rush....

Thanks for your help in advance.....


----------



## BraitosTees (Jul 31, 2009)

You're putting down too much ink. you need a sharper squeegee edge and try not flooding it. If you're continuing to have problems adjust off contact or use capilary emulsion.


----------



## zxc1251 (Jul 29, 2009)

will try that today... and post the result..... Thank you


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Could it not also be due to the 110 mesh not holding as much detail?


----------



## zxc1251 (Jul 29, 2009)

thutch15 said:


> Could it not also be due to the 110 mesh not holding as much detail?


Smallest text letter I have is like 0.25 x 0.25 inch so I think 110 should be able to print that much detail...... I am newbie though....


----------



## BraitosTees (Jul 31, 2009)

If you want a cleaner print another thing to do is burn a 156 or a 195/200. there's less ink deposited, but you can still do it with a 110.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you ever print flash print your transfers to make them thicker or is one pass always enough?


----------



## BraitosTees (Jul 31, 2009)

You definetly don't want to flash print the transfers


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Why is that, I have heard people talk about flashing for multi colors?


----------



## BraitosTees (Jul 31, 2009)

As far as single colors just trying to make it thicker, no. but for multiple colors you do flash it but need to flash not flash it until it's cured. That's the important part.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Right I understand not curing it, but I am still not understanding why it is a big no no to print flash print. Would that not be like print flash print on a shirt?


----------



## zxc1251 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am not flashing in between as it is just one color, but yes ink deposits are enough for the transfer in one pass..... 

I think BraitosTess correctly pointed out my problem, I always flood my screen with ink before transferring ink to transfer so if I stop that I should be able to get clear, sharp edges.....

I will also try burning higher mesh screen as that might help with sharp edges....

I am setting up my screen right now to test. I will post the finding.....

Thank you very much guys..... Its great to have you around......


----------



## zxc1251 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have been trying different things for past week or so to correct this problem.....

Here are few things I found out.....

1) Ink deposits.... As BraitosTees mentioned I was putting down too much ink, so not flooding the screen and using thin coating of emulsion helped.

2) Ink...... I changed to Union Ultra soft Plus ink and what a difference..... It is just a different ink.... It is very smooth and soft and not sticky at all..... Victory Factory ink that I was using would work very well for direct printing on t-shirt but it is not for making plastisol transfers.......

3) Off contact.... The thing that helped most is not having off contact at all..... I think off contact good for direct printing but not for transfers.... I might be wrong here but hot having off contact helped me lot with my issue.

4) Make sure your paper is solidly attached to platen when you print.... vacuum platen is kind of must for making transfers however I do not have vacuum platen so I spray adhesive generously on platen so that paper is stuck to platen when I pull screen up.... It's been going fine for now....

I am not completely satisfied with my transfers yet.... I would like to see my quality of transfers improve much much more.... However I think from here I am on right path so I should be able to get perfect transfers by practicing more.... 

Thanks guys....


----------

